# Thailand Contract



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Sean Mc Aleer said:


> Has anyone heard of some new overhead line contract in Thailand that is apparantly paying linemen 200,000us$. If you have i would love some more info on that thanks


Welcome to the Forum. You my want to ask these guys also.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure if the Thailand thing is for real someone on here can come up with info.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I looked on roadtechs.com, nothing there. It sounds to good to be true. Labor is cheap in that part of the world why would they pay 200K?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe they were paying 200,000 bat. that would be about 6000 US, which sounds about right.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it's a rumor, but check here:

www.line-man.com


----------

